# Is this a bad idea?



## Duke The Blue Wolf (Dec 8, 2020)

So I'm thinking about 1-on-1 furry RP, but before I start a thread looking for other RP-ers, I wanted to check with the community to see if I'm wasting my time.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Dec 8, 2020)

Duke The Blue Wolf said:


> So I'm thinking about 1-on-1 furry RP, but before I start a thread looking for other RP-ers, I wanted to check with the community to see if I'm wasting my time.



I'm a veteran roleplayer, now I have my reservations.


----------



## Simo (Dec 8, 2020)

I've found some of the best RPs on this site, over the years. Some have come from posting here, but as often as not, they have come from friends I have met, just by being generally active, and getting to know people. The latter seems to be a great way to know better who you really mesh with, but I've had at least 3 amazing RP partners that I met mainly via this thread.

Give it a go; whatta ya got to lose?


----------



## Luminouscales (Dec 8, 2020)

No site guarantees a perfect experience, you just have to see and try until you hit the right person


----------



## fawlkes (Dec 8, 2020)

There's definitely a good little pool of people here on the site to RP with; it just depends what takes your fancy. Sad thing is that most RP goes private or to Discord now, so it's difficult to tell what someone's style is.


----------



## Deleted member 134556 (Dec 8, 2020)

Run for your life


----------



## Monosuki the Aurian (Dec 8, 2020)

Well, boy howdy! If you are looking for good RPers, this is the place for it! Now, don't take my word for it, and granted, not everyone will be the best, so keep that in mind! There are many different people with many different skillsets and levels for their abilities in RP, and some of them may give you a great time, and some may be on the average spectrum. I will say this though. In terms of the people here, many of them are skilled folks, I'll give em' that! There's a lot of talent that roams furaffinity forums, and may I mention that some know words that are truly astronomical! It's a marvel and a wonder to meet many folks here, and skills can always improve, so who knows? Maybe while teaching someone the skillful ways of the RP, you could, inadvertently, turn their skills to that of...sheer wonder to say the least! So yes, I would highly recommend the search! You'll encounter vast arrays of individuals who know many things, and will give you absolute units of a paragraph or detail to respond to!


----------



## Mambi (Dec 8, 2020)

Everyone's different...and some of us are VERY different!_ <laughs and crosses eyes playfully>_ Lots of fun to be had here, in all styles! Some people like to write good paragraphs and descriptions of scenarios, some can barely squeak 3 lines together. Some keep it simple, while others have elaborate fursonas and abilities _<the cat's eyes glow slightly as he smiles> _Most here are fun and friendly, and some should be shot in the crotch with a salt cannon for the good of the planet. So yeah, it varies! <lol>


----------

